# What's your favourite colour?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Your choices are restricted to the poll options. No appeals.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In the States, the Americans with Disabilities Act requires you to make accommodation for the colorblind.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Your choices are restricted to the poll options. No appeals.


I can't decide if it's colour of your eyes or of your lips, my dear, that I love the most.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Green!  teehee


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> In the States, the Americans with Disabilities Act requires you to make accommodation for the colorblind.


Thankfully, I do not live in that awful dictatorship.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Brown!? Jesus, no wonder you like Brahms so much.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

"What is your favourite colour"??? Are you sure you are not the Bridge Keeper from Monty Python's Holy Grail?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I only like cool colors, like #DAE2F0. Anything from hue 191 to 282 (inclusive), really. There are very few reds that I deem acceptable; #C61F41 is one of them. Anything from hue 0 to 190 (inclusive) is just icky. I'm indifferent about the neutral grays (0 saturation), black, and white.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I only like cool colors, like #DAE2F0. Anything from hue 191 to 282 (inclusive), really. There are very few reds that I deem acceptable; #C61F41 is one of them. Anything from hue 0 to 190 (inclusive) is just icky. I'm indifferent about the neutral grays (0 saturation), black, and white.

There is therapy available for those spending far too long on the computer.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Brown. To be precise, the exact shade of my sister-in-law's boiled chocolate fudge frosting. The senses do not work in isolation.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I only like cool colors, like #DAE2F0. Anything from hue 191 to 282 (inclusive), really. There are very few reds that I deem acceptable; #C61F41 is one of them. Anything from hue 0 to 190 (inclusive) is just icky. I'm indifferent about the neutral grays (0 saturation), black, and white.
> 
> There is therapy available for those spending far too long on the computer.


I work with vector graphics; I spend a lot of time making sure colors are just right.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Aren't we allowed the dubious option of fawn?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Brown!? Jesus, no wonder you like Brahms so much.


I clicked on "like" but it's not enough. I don't just like this post.

*I love this post!
*
But to link it with classical music, I'd add this:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I love this post!

I figured you'd like it Alma. I tried to find a good pic of Anna in one of her red dresses... like the one she wears in _The Berlin Concert_ but I was a bit rushed...

I agree with your love for Patricia Pettibon. I'd also add:










Seriously... red is one of the dominant colors in at least half of my paintings.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

I like green. It calms me down and I like a girl whose name is Green. She is such a cute and lovely girl that I hope I could be a girl like her.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Brown is the color of my true love's eyes... Actually no. I think experience has shown that I've actually liked a lot of people (guys as well as girls) with blue or green eyes besides any darker eye color. My true love's eyes might end up being what I fear most: bright blue.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Brown is the color of my true love's eyes... 

Well... you got me there. I can't say I imagine red as being the color of my true love's eyes... and my own are blue... unless I haven't gotten enough sleep, and then they just indeed might be red.:lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Got to be RED!*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I love this post!
> 
> I figured you'd like it Alma. I tried to find a good pic of Anna in one of her red dresses... like the one she wears in _The Berlin Concert_ but I was a bit rushed...
> 
> ...


Well, well, well, there is no lack of Anna in red.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Brown is my eye colour, there you have it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Beige is one of the most disgustingly beautiful colors in the world, and I'll sit back and let the rest of you figure out just what the hell I mean by that.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

My favourite colour is Terry Pratchett's octarine. He sometimes mentions it in his Discworld books. He says it's hard to describe, but that said, it is reminiscent of greenish purple.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> My favourite colour is Terry Pratchett's octarine. He sometimes mentions it in his Discworld books. He says it's hard to describe, but that said, it is reminiscent of greenish purple.


I just started reading _Mort_ this week, my first foray into Pratchett.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

well, I chose brown, weirdo, because most Strads are brown, and I look terrible in beige. ))



Polednice said:


> Your choices are restricted to the poll options. No appeals.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Interesting how you guys (yeah, you males) are always teasing around with Anna Netrebko. I find her more on the plain side. But maybe that's her attraction, that she doesn't use excessive make-up and that simplicity is her style.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Green, with some red hairs and lovely white crystals scattered throughout...if not, purple.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Interesting how you guys (yeah, you males) are always teasing around with Anna Netrebko. I find her more on the plain side. But maybe that's her attraction, that she doesn't use excessive make-up and that simplicity is her style.


Well, speaking as a _male_, I find Netrebko incredibly bland compared to a certain guitarist.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Huilunsoittaja said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how you guys (yeah, you males) are always teasing around with Anna Netrebko. I find her more on the plain side. But maybe that's her attraction, that she doesn't use excessive make-up and that simplicity is her style.
> ...


Well, speaking as a _male_, I find everyone incredibly bland.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Blue. No! Yello-aaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Blue or purple.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Webernite said:


> Blue or purple.


Which is it, man?! I need to know!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Purple, I guess. But I don't have a very strong preference for any color.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Now, to tell the truth, my favourite is dark blue. Dark, juicy, deep blue.



















I consider music of many among my favourite composers to be essentially blue: Wagner, Tchaikovsky and Sibelius come to mind at first place.

The blue flowers, if I remember well, were originally considered to be symbol of romanticism.


----------

